# Problem z zainstalowaniem gentoo na dysku IDE

## tesciarz

Cześć,

Mam problem z zainstalowaniem gentoo. Już, że 4 dni się z nim męczę. Za każdy razem pojawia się przy starcie ten sam błąd:

```
VFS Cannot open root device "sda3" or unkown-block(0,0)

Kernel Panic- not syncing:VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unkown-block(0,0)
```

 czytałem już trochę wątków na forum z podobnymi problemami, jednak jak na razie nie przynosi mi to żadnego rezultatuLast edited by tesciarz on Fri May 17, 2013 7:51 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## lsdudi

z  tego co pamietam to kernel zwykle jeszcze pokaże jakie dyski/partycje ma dostepne.

config wygląda ok.

sprawdz jakie moduły załadował livecd/other distro i je dorzuć do kernela. widocznie coś musisz dodac vendorowego pod płytę

----------

## tesciarz

użyłem polecenia lspci -k | egrep -i 'driver | modules'

```
Kernel driver in use: pcieport

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

   Kernel driver in use: pata_atiixp

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

   Kernel driver in use: ohci_hcd

   Kernel driver in use: k10temp

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

   Kernel driver in use: firewire_ohci
```

dodałem to wszystko do jaja, to po starcie wywalił mi błąd ten co miałem + jeden dodatkowy napis pod 

```
Pid 1, comm: swapper/0 Not tainted 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 Call trace:
```

nie wiem czy ma to znaczenie, ale mam na sda5 debiania i z jego gruba korzystam, chociaż po każdej kompilacji jądra robię update gruba.

```
z tego co pamietam to kernel zwykle jeszcze pokaże jakie dyski/partycje ma dostepne
```

właściwie żadnych nie widzi

----------

## lsdudi

 *tesciarz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dodałem to wszystko do jaja, to po starcie wywalił mi błąd ten co miałem + jeden dodatkowy napis pod 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Google mówi że albo żeby pobawić  się ustawieniami/upnąc bios

 *tesciarz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nie wiem czy ma to znaczenie, ale mam na sda5 debiania i z jego gruba korzystam, chociaż po każdej kompilacji jądra robię update gruba.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

update gruba nie jest potrzebny ważne jest żeby plik z jajem  został upniety.

Najpierw spróbowałbym tej samej wersji kernela na której chodzi debian.

Ostatecznie użyć kernela i initrd debiana żeby odpalić gentoo  :Smile: 

EDIT:

chociaż debian może miec gruba2 a tego wynalazku to nie znam

----------

## tesciarz

udało mi się znaleźć przyczynę nie startowania gentoo, zabrakło kilku sterowników, gdyż

```
 lspci -k | egrep -i 'driver | modules' 
```

nie widziało wszystkich modułów. dopiero 

```
lscpci- n
```

 i wynik wklejony z tego na http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx

dał wynik że zabrakło jeszcze trzech modułów: i2c_piix4, sp5100_tco, amd64_edac_mod, z których ten ostatni był pod inną nazwą. Później tylko pobrałem nowszy kernel-3.8.13, (chociaż prawdopodobnie konieczne to nie było) i skompilowałem od nowa jajo.

Jednak, utknąłem na kolejnym błędzie 

```
 clock skew with /etc/init.d

Adjusting mtime of /run/openrc deptree data

CONFIG_DEVTMPFS=y is required in your kernel configuration for this version of udev to run succesfully

This requires immediate attention mdev: /sys/class: No such file or directory

Error:udev-mount failed to start

Error Cannot start udev as udev-mount would not start
```

napisałem wszystko to co oznaczone jest czerwonymi gwiazdkami

----------

## lsdudi

w kernelu nie masz CONFIG_DEVTMPFS zaznaczonego

----------

## Jacekalex

@tesciarz

Wsadź ten config kernela z pierwszego postu w znaczniki CODE, bo czytanie tego, to katorga, o przewijaniu nie wspominając.

Poza tym konfigi wrzuca się bez pustych linii i komentarzy.

----------

## tesciarz

sorki, używanie tych znaczników" code " mi nie zawsze mi wychodzi . 

@lsdudi Gentoo już odpala bez błędów, dzięki włączeniu tego co podałeś, lecz mam teraz problemy z instalowaniem KDE i go uruchomieniem.

Lecz spróbuje sam jakoś poradzić

----------

